# Line down side of negative?



## MrRobot (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi
This shot is from the first roll of film I've shot and processed, and because I have no experience with processing at all, I don't have a clue what the dark line down the left hand side of the negative could be.

This is the only negative it appears on.

Does anyone know what this is caused by, or how to prevent it in the future?







Thanks


----------



## terri (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm glad you posted a larger version of the shot. 

So you're saying this is, in fact, the only negative from that roll where this line appears? Most often, uneven development will appear on several of the frames.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 1, 2006)

Without seeing the neg it's difficult to make a 100% certain diagnosis.
It appears to be a longish exposure at dusk or just after so my immediate thought is flare of some kind. You can sometimes get these bizarre localised effects.
If it's not on any of the other frames then I wouldn't worry.


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 1, 2006)

I've gotten something similar before, but I think mine was due to now winding the film all the way after I pressed the shutter, causing a slight double exposure.  Or at least that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 2, 2006)

As this is down the side of the negative you can rule out any double exposure.

I'm thinking it may be a slightly sticky shutter blade?  Depends on which camera you're using but my Practikas have metal segmented blades that travel vrtically and my Minolta has a curtain that travels horizontally.

Was it a particularly fast shutter speed?  Maybe the blades stuck a little and started closing just before they had managed to fully open?


----------



## MrRobot (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies
I *hope* its just a flare or developing problem, as the camera is brand new and that photo was taken only the 12th time the shutter had ever been pressed..


----------

